# NEW From Oregon



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there DeDocWyatt!! It's nice to have another Oregonian on here . Sorry to hear about Butttercup, hope all turns out well. If you have any questions about using the site, feel free to ask, and look forward to reading more posts from ya!

-Lacy


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome!! It's great to have you here! As Lacy said, just ask if you have any questions. And have fun posting!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! this is a great place to come for advice and to learn new things! hope you enjoy!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Deb and welcome! I'm from Oregon too, I live on the coast! The Horse Forum is a great place, lot's of knowledgeable people who are willing to help!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome! And yay for Oregonians! I'm one too! =)


----------



## DebDocWyatt (Jan 7, 2009)

Awe, Thanks for the warm welcome! Heres a current photo of Buttercup. She was standing on her own today!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh yay for buttercup!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

aww Buttercup is cute! Welcome to the forum. Have fun posting


----------

